# "Face Off" & "Heroes of Cosplay"



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Except for the first showing of an episode, most of the guide data is missing for both of these series, resulting in an FRO SP picking up multiple showings of the same episode.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Bleach, I hate that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It's particularly annoying for me since I don't even watch them. I'm recording them for a friend and they get auto transferred and pushed to her TiVo.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I noticed that my SP is picking up the first episode, coming up, of the new season of Face Off. So, that's good. 

But I was dinking around in the guide and noticed an episode immediately preceding this episode and it sounds like something new but it's not episode coded (no S#E# and no OAD). Does anybody else have that? Haven't decided whether or not to record. Figured I'd check back another day to see if it has updated with more info.

I have started to see, AGAIN, that I'm picking up more NOT new episodes of various shows lately. It's mostly channel-specific - like TVLand and other channels that do that from time to time. I'll never figure that one out, as the eps being chosen to record automatically don't say 'new', no new OAD, or anything. I guess it's some kind of weird coding thing that happens with certain channels.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I see this a lot with "Robot Chicken". Occasionally on other things, even for network show. Usually gets fixed before the actual showing. There are probably other shows that I am not recording.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, even with the daily show/colbert, nowadays they OFTEN get fixed..

but if not, search for "the tupper method" here. In short: Create an auto-recording wishlist for the title of the show, EXCLUDING the generic description text that shows "without guide data" show.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Yeah, even with the daily show/colbert, nowadays they OFTEN get fixed..
> 
> but if not, search for "the tupper method" here. In short: Create an auto-recording wishlist for the title of the show, EXCLUDING the generic description text that shows "without guide data" show.


Thanks for the suggestion, but that method has problems of it's own. I guess I'll just stick with the FRO SP, hope that SyFy fixes it, and monitor the ToDo list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but that method has problems of it's own. I guess I'll just stick with the FRO SP, hope that SyFy fixes it, and monitor the ToDo list.


For my part, I'll just delete the SP. The cosplay show seems very mildly potentially maybe a little interesting, but not enough to work for.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For my part, I'll just delete the SP. The cosplay show seems very mildly potentially maybe a little interesting, but not enough to work for.


I'm not the one who watches either one of them. The one who does may decide she doesn't want to watch "Heroes of Cosplay" either, but the decision will not be based on how much trouble it is for *me*.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Problem appears to have been addressed. All episodes of both now have complete guide data.


----------

